# Boogers



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

My goat Earl has a ton of boogers!! It blocks his breathing and I was wondering if anybody has the same issue? Daily booger cleaning gets OLD!!!! Thanks


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for not posting any pics of Earl and his boogers! Maybe Earl has allergies. Is he in a really dusty place? Is this only a problem sometimes, or is it always a problem?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

It sounds to me like he might have a sinus infection. Do goats even get those, though? I'm only familiar with sinus infections in horses, so I could be quite wrong. Is it both nostrils or just one? Horses usually drain only from one nostril if they have an infection, but I'm not sure if it's the same for goats. What I do know is that it's yucky! If it's some kind of infection, you'll probably need some antibiotics. I know in horses, these things are horribly stubborn and hard to clear up, but obviously I can't say if it's the same for goats.

(I just read over that paragraph and it's ridiculously unhelpful. But I guess it won't hurt to post it anyway, just for giggles.)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If it's yellow or green it's infected and he should have the vet prescribe antibiotics. If it's clear it's probably allergies and can be treated with children't benedryl. But what you are describing sounds like a bad infection and yes, goats do get sinus infections or it could be the start of an upper respiratory infection or even pneumonia. Check his temp and if it's over 102.5 call the vet right away.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

101.7 was the temp when we checked him! He is still smotty and his nosed gets clogged shut!!! Vet says he probably just has a cold if no feaver!!!


sweetgoatmama said:


> If it's yellow or green it's infected and he should have the vet prescribe antibiotics. If it's clear it's probably allergies and can be treated with children't benedryl. But what you are describing sounds like a bad infection and yes, goats do get sinus infections or it could be the start of an upper respiratory infection or even pneumonia. Check his temp and if it's over 102.5 call the vet right away.


----------

